# Exoterra Foggers....



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Whatsup up guys\girls im a newbie here. Im new at this hobby and holy sh*t its been money and lots of effort and reading. I have a Bowed 7 g. Viv freshly planted and one D. Azureus. For those who havent expeirenced the wrath of the exoterra fogger here we go. 

These things kill and PROBALLY should be used in larger setups. But i was having alot of low humidity(50-60%) and since i already bought a exoterra fogger i had to find a way to make it work without endangering my little guy. So after tons and tons of containers and trys (even externally with tubing) i found a pretty good way to make it effective. All you need is one of those 16.9 fl ounces (.5 liters) water bottles... the small ones. Cut about a inch X inch hole in the side and put your fogger in a little less than half way down , with the cord tightly on the side holding it in place. Add water almost to the hole or where it "fogs" the most. Now get some electric tape and wrap the hell out of the cord to hold the fogger in place. Then get some screening material (i used window screening) and block your inch hole so your frog cannont enter and die. (which happened to one of my greens) Now tape , silicon , or glue the screening on and hide it your new "mini fogging system" somewhere clever in your viv. (mines behind the waterfall feature one of those premolded ones looks good and my humidity is regulated.) Goodluck everyone....ill certainly be around i need all the help i can get! i hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

*how*

how do the foggers kill the frogs? what is wrong with them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Its been stated in a couple other threads...The fogger is moving water at a rapid rate which creates friction and heat to produce the fog. the water in my little water bottle gets a little hot but since it has enough space and water in it , it doesnt pose a threat (as far as i know) to the frog.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Turn on your fogger and touch the little disk right above the red light you will see one way.


----------



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

ya i touched that disk one time one accident when i was adjusting it. feels like you get shocked.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Why not get one of those household humidifiers at wal-mart or home depot. Connect the output of the humidifer to your tank using pvc.

M.N


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Because some people paid 40+ bucks on it already and prolly wanna use it. Kinda pissed me off when it killed two of my frogs. They were fbt's nothing rare but still killed em.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

I purchased a nice walgreens ultrasonic hunidifier on ebay for 15 bucks plus 9 for shipping. When i was looking for mine there was atleast 50 on ebay, if you are looking.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Put the ultrasonic fogger in a tupperware container, get a $5 fish tank air pump, have one tube run from the tupperware container to your frog tank, have another tube run from the air pump to the tupperware container, add water, and plug it in . You will have a safe external source of fog.


----------



## tkavan01 (Mar 17, 2004)

nice joe. i like that idea alot,
i'm thinking i'm gonna play with that some...


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

hicksonj,
does that system actually work. I had a fogger and it shot out water hot as hell. It definently is very dangerous in my opinion. Infact if I recall correctly it says on the box that exoterra is not responsible for damage to plants or animals occuring from the use of the fogger. 
Anyway I tried everything I could think of and nothing seemed to work externally. For the $40 you could probably buy a nice external humidifier.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

Those external humidifiers utilize ultrasonic discs to create the mist. The water should not be extremely hot with an good working ultrasonic fogger. The pain people feel when the touch the fogger is not heat or shock, but water being vibrated so much that it gets pushed through the skin. The fog is not hot steam, so building it up in a tupperware box and blowing it into a tank has no potential to harm frogs.



furizzl said:


> hicksonj,
> does that system actually work. I had a fogger and it shot out water hot as hell. It definently is very dangerous in my opinion. Infact if I recall correctly it says on the box that exoterra is not responsible for damage to plants or animals occuring from the use of the fogger.
> Anyway I tried everything I could think of and nothing seemed to work externally. For the $40 you could probably buy a nice external humidifier.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

i tried to get it to work externally...but it sucked ass and couldnt make it to the tank. My method is working quite well. I will try to get some pics up soon for you guys. 


On a side note.
I've had to mess with my tank (move things around) quite a bit over the last couple days and my frog is hidding for what seems all day. Is it just stressed out?


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*well*

Guys, I am so confused. Are exoterra foggers safe now or what?

How about using that new terrarium humidifier called "Tropi air?" It uses an air pump to push water through soaked pads and out through another tube which is inside the terrarium. I was wondering if anybody has used it before?

I've also noticed that a dripwall, plus some heating also increases the humidity way up. The warm water exposed to a larger surface area means greater humidity. 

Does an airstone in a heated water dish work well? I've heard that its another method to keeping the tank humidified.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

the reason that the ultrasonic humidifiers present a danger is because the fogging disk is exposed to so that they can touch it and if they do it can cause physical damage to the herps. If you can find a way to safely keep the unit separated from them, you should be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

The tropic air thing is a con. It SUCKS. Its a fine idea but definently doesn't work. My PetsMart is good about letting me try stuff and then taking it back if it doesn't work. I saw this thing and i thought it would be perfect but it just doesn't produce fog, or for that matter very little air comes out of the tube from the container. I tried with like five pumps hooked up, and it still didn't work. THen again I haven't had much luck. If u get it, try pinching the tube out of the container shut and then let it build up for like an hour and then release it and u MIGHT get some mist but definently not like they says it produces.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*thinking about buying*

Ok, I'm considering buying a fogger. But if there is another kind I can buy, I'll look at Petco first. Look first, buy next. My tank seems to produce more humidity when warmer, so I might consider a heating pad.

I may want the fogger for my Nepenthes tank in the basement.

Thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

the ultrasonic foggers definitely produce the best option for humidity and aesthetics for any terrarium, especially orchids and CP. For the frogs, just rig up an external unit and pipe it into the vivarium, it works and it looks really nice.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2004)

You can always get an ultrasonic room humidifier at thrift stores for around $5, then use pvc pipes or plastic hoses to direct it into the viv.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*humidifier*

Yeah, I think I'll hold off from the fogger, considering it is worth $40. Is an ultrasonic humidifer the same as those humidifiers at walmart? I have a humidifier, but I don't know if its the same thing. How much do they cost without the thrift store?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

http://www.exoticlizards.com

this guy owns a herp shop near me and has the foggers for 25 + s\h


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

*"this evil do-er must be stopped" -dubya*

it sounds like a nice touch there macguiver, good ingenuity. i have a graveyard which i can now dedicate to the exoterra. when i set up my last viv, i lost 8 friends back there in the swamp, theese were good young amphibians with a whole world of dusted crickets, and bromiliads to look foward too. for a long time i blamed myself, and carrying that around inside me constantly took its toll, i swore i would never build another viv. yet now i am set free of the guilt! it was not i who masscred the masses, it was the exoterra. i will now seek out to harness the exoterra in a poland spring reservoir. good tip man, and a great site, i did not know ther were so many frog-fetishites out there. those who understand the look on peoples physiognomy when people talk about their dogs, or cats, and hear your pets are frogs. we who are repulsed by frogs legs on menus not because of a gastronomical preference but for a morality issue. thank you for enduring my mental masturbation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

LOL good post


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

*what i did...*

I have an exoterra frogger, and have found a pretty easy way to keep it from harming the frogs. I took a plastic container that was deep enough to submerge the fogger and enough water to keep it going for a while. put the fogger in. and then covered the top with screen. i dug a whole for the container and put it in the back of my viv under some cover. The fog comes up just as well and no frogs can hop in. you can't even notice it's there because it blends in with the ground and the plants around it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

8) I have been using the tropic air in my azureus tank and have noticed a change in air quality. My azureus upon first introduction would stay within close proximity of the ventilation tube but as time progressed they resumed normal activities I noticed they dont seem inclined to climb the glass as much either ,I use a sealed tank which fortunately the device calls for,the manufacturer says you will never need to mist again with this device, but i will continue my misting schedule regardless. If anything it will lift the lower gas levels which permeate the bottom of any sealed tank set-up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

The ultrasonic humidifers work very well. You can plumb 1 to fog several tanks easy. 
http://thechocohut.homestead.com/DIY_20vert_Fogged.html
I have also made a 'Tropic Aire Humidifier and Air Exchanger' type device. I like it for the reasons jabba said. I don't use it on many tanks, up fresh air never hurt anyone.


EDIT: Changed product to (Tropic Aire Humidifier and Air Exchanger)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Whats the exoterra type your talking about?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

> I have a humidifier, but I don't know if its the same thing. How much do they cost without the thrift store?


I bought my humidifier on eBay. Brand new walgreens brand for 24.00 shipped. There were tons of listings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

Sorry Ryan I posted the wrong product.
I ment to say (Tropic Aire Humidifier and Air Exchanger) See edit.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

stitch said:


> > I have a humidifier, but I don't know if its the same thing. How much do they cost without the thrift store?
> 
> 
> I bought my humidifier on eBay. Brand new walgreens brand for 24.00 shipped. There were tons of listings.


The Exo Terra ones are way overpriced, IMHO. They charge what, $40? For less than that, you can get a cheap ultrasonic fogger fountain and take it apart to get the fogger.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

O Ok, i have one of those, dont seem to do anything... lol. Maybe if you have a huge pump it will do good.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2004)

Also it seems the fog travels over water but not land, i dk why though.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

you would have to make the land lower then the water is why.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*fogger*

like I asked earlier, I don't think the Walmart humidifer I bought is the same as "Ultrasonic." There is no fog that comes out. Its one of those types that has a membrane with dripping water that has a fan blow into it. Good for my room though. Got an estimate for a NEW ultrasonic? Dunno of any thrift stores around me.

I just want to know, somebody at mantellahobbyists @ yahoogroups told me of a technique to put ice in a resevoir for a misting system or fogger and it can greatly reduce the temperature. Just put fresh ice in it daily during the hotter months. Apparently, it sounds like it works very well. :wink:


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Damn that sounds like a good trick for Mantellas. I really want to get some but I fear that one day it will get to hot and then bam they are all dead. Plus all the worrying and stress about the temps all the time when you are out working or trying to go away for a day or two just isnt worth it.


----------



## ryubui (Aug 21, 2014)

Decisions decisions...this makes me not want to buy a fogger  but they look so cool.


----------

